# Запятая при однородных определениях



## Mr Marek

Добрый день!

Я хотел бы прояснить использование запятой в следующих предложениях.

1. Я ехал на красивой*, вороной масти* лошади.
2. Меня встретил человек с опухшим*, в морщинах,* лицом.
3. У него был новый*, со всякими наворотами,* автомобиль.

Как я понимаю, в #1 "вороной масти" не обособляется запятой с обеих сторон, в отличие от #2 и #3. Я думаю, что это связано с использованием "*в* морщинах" и "*со* всякими наворотами". Да?
-------------------------------------------
Если правильно, как поступать, если приставки и предлоги идут в конце предложения?

4. Наша контора въехала в здание *в фешенебельном районе*. (не ставлю запятую перед "в фешенебельном")
5. У него был новый автомобиль *со всякими наворотами*. (аналогично)

Ошибка ли поставить запятую в #4 и #5 следующим образом:
_Наша контора въехала в здание*,* *в *фешенебельном районе.
У него был новый автомобиль*, со* всякими наворотами._
Мне кажется, что запятая тут выглядит странно. 

Т.е. дело в том, где эти приставки и предлоги ("в," "с" и т.д.) стоят в предложении?

Я на верном пути? Спасибо!


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> Я на верном пути?


Никогда не думал об этом, но, похоже, вы правы, Mr Marek!



Mr Marek said:


> Ошибка ли поставить запятую в #4 и #5 следующим образом:
> _Наша контора въехала в здание*,* *в *фешенебельном районе.
> У него был новый автомобиль*, со* всякими наворотами._


При чтении эта запятая осмысливается как пауза, а пауза тут ни к чему!
Наверное, бывают случаи, когда всё же можно (или даже нужно) поставить запятую: когда определение/обстоятельство идёт как добавочный признак.

Например:

_Проблемы у компании начались тогда, когда мы открыли очередное представительство, в Нижнем Новгороде._ (= Открыли очередное представительство; а было это в Нижнем Новгороде.)
_
Проблемы у компании начались тогда, когда мы открыли очередное представительство в Нижнем Новгороде. _(= В Нижнем Новгороде уже было их представительство и они открыли ещё одно???      - по соображениям не грамматическим, но житейским. Впрочем, всякое бывает!)​


----------



## Q-cumber

> Наша контора въехала в здание *в фешенебельном районе*.


Тут именно здание находится в фешенебельном районе (а не контора переехала *в* фешенебельный район), поэтому разделять их никак нельзя.  Сравните:
Наша контора переехала в фешенебельный район, в новое здание.

То же самое относится и к "автомобилю со всякими наворотами".


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> 1. Я ехал на красивой*, вороной масти* лошади.
> 2. Меня встретил человек с опухшим*, в морщинах,* лицом.
> 3. У него был новый*, со всякими наворотами,* автомобиль.
> 
> Как я понимаю, в #1 "вороной масти" не обособляется запятой с обеих сторон, в отличие от #2 и #3. Я думаю, что это связано с использованием "*в* морщинах" и "*со* всякими наворотами". Да?



В предложениях #2 и 3 обособление тоже не требуется, идет перечисление признаков предмета, причем все признаки однородные. Они просто разделяются запятыми:
2. Меня встретил человек с опухшим, в морщинах лицом.
3. У него был новый, со всякими наворотами автомобиль.

Обособление требовалось бы, если бы второе определение было поясняющим (называющим то же понятие другими словами) или уточняющим (конкретизирующим предыдущее определение), то есть относилось к предшествующему определению. Обычно перед таким пояснением можно вставить слова "а именно", "то есть" и т.п.:

2. Меня встретил человек с опухшим, как будто пропитым, лицом. (пояснение)
3. У него был новый, последнего модельного года, автомобиль. (уточнение)



> Ошибка ли поставить запятую в #4 и #5 следующим образом:
> _Наша контора въехала в здание*,* *в *фешенебельном районе.
> У него был новый автомобиль*, со* всякими наворотами._
> Мне кажется, что запятая тут выглядит странно.
> 
> Т.е. дело в том, где эти приставки и предлоги ("в," "с" и т.д.) стоят в предложении?


Вы правы в том, что запятые тут не нужны, но причина в другом: однородные определения разделены определяемым словом. Запятые ставятся между однородными определениями, только если они идут подряд перед определяемым словом или после него:

_Наша контора въехала в роскошное, фешенебельное здание.
У него был новый, со всякими наворотами автомобиль._

_Наша контора въехала в здание - роскошное, в фешенебельном районе.
На этот раз он купил автомобиль новый, со всякими наворотами.

Наша контора въехала в новое, недавно построенное, еще с запахом свежей штукатурки здание - роскошное, в фешенебельном районе.
У него был собственный, нежно им любимый автомобиль - новый, со всякими наворотами.
Но (с пояснением слова "собственный"): 
У него был собственный, принадлежащий только ему, автомобиль - новый, со всякими наворотами._


----------



## Rosett

В No.1 обособление запятой необходимо во избежание двусмысленности:  "на красивой лошади", а не "красивой масти".
Вообще, все ваши примеры взяты на различные случаи расстановки запятых, поэтому каких-то систематических правил из них не вывести.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В No.1 обособление запятой необходимо во избежание двусмысленности:  "на красивой лошади", а не "красивой масти"..


Я думаю, что без запятой двусмысленности бы не было, причем именно потому, что в данном случае смысл определяется пунктуацией, то есть определения были бы неоднородными (красивая вороная масть).
Вообще же знаки препинания не ставятся только лишь во избежание двусмысленности. Если при соблюдении правил пунктуации получается двусмысленное или  неудобочитаемое предложение, его следует просто переделать. Без запятой был бы именно такой случай и лучше было бы так: "Я ехал на лошади красивой вороной масти".


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо вам вам за вашу отзывчивость! Стало понятнее.

Maroseika, у меня два дополнительныx вопросa по поводу вашего ответа.

Вы пишите: "В предложениях #2 и 3 обособление тоже не требуется . . ."

Не требуется, но грамматически правильно, да? 

И еще. В вашем последнем предложении (я его немного укротил для примера):
_У него был собственный, принадлежащий только ему*,* автомобиль._
Правильно ли будет не поставить запятую перед последним словом. Т.е.:
_У него был собственный, принадлежащий только *ему авт*омобиль._

Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> Вы пиш*е*те: "В предложениях #2 и 3 обособление тоже не требуется . . ."
> 
> Не требуется, но грамматически правильно, да?


Честно говоря, вопрос непонятен. Пунктуация - раздел грамматики. Если запятая поставлена там, где не требуется, или не поставлена там, где требуется, то предложение грамматически неправильно.



Mr Marek said:


> И еще. В вашем последнем предложении (я его немного ук*о*ротил*** для примера):
> _У него был собственный, принадлежащий только ему*,* автомобиль._
> Правильно ли будет не поставить запятую перед последним словом. Т.е.:
> _У него был собственный, принадлежащий только *ему авт*омобиль._


Нет, неправильно, потому что "собственный" и "принадлежащий только ему" не являются однородными определениями. Второе является пояснением первого, то есть называет то же понятие другими словами ("собственный" и "принадлежащий только ему" - одно и то же).
Пояснительные члены предложения обособляются (выделяются запятыми).

***Обратите внимание на разницу между словами "укротить" и "укоротить".


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо за то, что ответили на мои вопросы. Очень признателен! Также спасибо за то, что вы исправили "пишете" и "укоротили".

Дело в том, что на gramota.ru, когда я читал там правила, я встречал две формулировки:
1. "Запятая не требуется"
2. "Запятая не ставится"

Для меня #1 подразумевает "можно, но не нужно", а #2 "нельзя". Поэтому я и спросил у вас!

Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> Дело в том, что на gramota.ru, когда я читал там правила, я встречал две формулировки:
> 1. "Запятая не требуется"
> 2. "Запятая не ставится"
> 
> Для меня #1 подразумевает "можно, но не нужно", а #2 "нельзя". Поэтому я и спросил у вас!


Ага, теперь понятно, простите, что сразу не сообразил.
Нет, между формулировками gramota.ru нет разницы, в обоих случаях имеется в виду, что запятой быть не должно.
Вообще в русской пунктуации нет случаев, когда постановка запятой отдается на усмотрение пишущего. Другое дело, что в одном и том же предложении запятые могут ставиться по-разному, но это будет соответствовать разным смыслам. Именно поэтому в русском языке так важно строгое следование правилам пунктуации.


----------



## Mr Marek

Огромное вам спасибо! Очень признателен вам!


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Нет, неправильно, потому что "собственный" и "принадлежащий только ему" не являются однородными определениями. Второе является пояснением первого, то есть называет то же понятие другими словами ("собственный" и "принадлежащий только ему" - одно и то же)


Данное пояснение требует пояснения.
"Собственный" в русском и "принадлежащий только ему" - это совсем не синонимы в определённых случаях, и не только из-за "только". В данном случае пояснение необходимо, оно имеет смысл уточнения понятия, что тоже требует запятой, но это уже другое правило.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Данное пояснение требует пояснения.
> "Собственный" в русском и "принадлежащий только ему" - это совсем не синонимы в определённых случаях, и не только из-за "только". В данном случае пояснение необходимо, оно имеет смысл уточнения понятия, что тоже требует запятой, но это уже другое правило.


У Розенталя разница между уточняющими и пояснительными членами предложения сформулирована так: "Уточнение – это переход от более широкого понятия к более узкому, а пояснение – это обозначение одного и того же понятия другими словами". В данном случае, на мой взгляд, "собственная" и "принадлежащая только ему" обозначают разными словами одно и то же. 
Пример предложения с уточнением: 
_Он приехал на личном, принадлежащем ему на правах собственности, автомобиле. _(Личный автомобиль может быть и служебным, и во временном пользовании, по доверенности; перед уточнением можно вставить оборот "а именно"). 

Впрочем, в отношении пунктуации это различие несущественно, поскольку уточняющие члены предложения тоже обособляются.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Я думаю, что без запятой двусмысленности бы не было, причем именно потому, что в данном случае смысл определяется пунктуацией, то есть определения были бы неоднородными (красивая вороная масть).
> Вообще же знаки препинания не ставятся только лишь во избежание двусмысленности. Если при соблюдении правил пунктуации получается двусмысленное или  неудобочитаемое предложение, его следует просто переделать. Без запятой был бы именно такой случай и лучше было бы так: "Я ехал на лошади красивой вороной масти".


Предложение это не то чтобы неудобочитаемое - оно именно двусмысленное (или, если хотите, аграмматичное - в то же время) без запятой. Двусмысленность здесь, как и аграмматичность, проистекает из совпадения разных падежных форм "масти" (Род.) и "лошади" (Предл.) и их потенциального атрибута "красивой", который оказывается подходящим к обоим определяемым существительным (которое, следовательно, без точного, недвусмысленного указания на управляющее слово остаётся в неопределённом падеже, который русская грамматика не допускает).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> У Розенталя разница между уточняющими и пояснительными членами предложения сформулирована так: "Уточнение – это переход от более широкого понятия к более узкому, а пояснение – это обозначение одного и того же понятия другими словами". В данном случае, на мой взгляд, "собственная" и "принадлежащая только ему" обозначают разными словами одно и то же.
> Пример предложения с уточнением:
> _Он приехал на личном, принадлежащем ему на правах собственности, автомобиле. _(Личный автомобиль может быть и служебным, и во временном пользовании, по доверенности; перед уточнением можно вставить оборот "а именно").
> 
> Впрочем, в отношении пунктуации это различие несущественно, поскольку уточняющие члены предложения тоже обособляются.


Всё здесь происходит в соответствии с Розенталеи и с той особенностью узуса в русском, который в понятие "собственный" не вкладывает универсальным образом понятие юридического (а уж тем более - исключительного) права на собственность.


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> 3. У него был новый*, со всякими наворотами,* автомобиль.





Mr Marek said:


> _У него был новый автомобиль*, со* всякими наворотами._
> Мне кажется, что запятая тут выглядит странно.


Совесть мне не позволяет не откомментировать эти предложения ещё раз.
Мы поспешили (и вы, и все мы) с полноценным пониманием их.

Дело в том, что, как я уже мимоходом указывал в своём посте выше, есть слова типа "очередной", "новый" и некоторые другие (полного списка не видел и не имею), которые, входя в состав сложного определения, не могут не привнести потенциальной двусмысленности, разрешаемой лишь пунктуационно на письме и интонационно в устной речи.

1. *новый =*
1.1. ультрасовременный, нового типа, "с наворотами"
1.2. новой (последней из выпущенных) модели​2. *новый* = очередной в жизни человека
3. *новый* = не купленный с рук; едва введенный в эксплуатацию

Возможные варианты:
1.1. ультрасовременный = с наворотами,
1.2. новой модели + с наворотами,
2. очередной в жизни человека + с наворотами,
3. необкатанный + с наворотами.

Третий вариант я нахожу странным (маловероятное высказывание).

В общем, приведенная вами пунктуация, зацитированная мною в данном посте, является не только верной, но и единственно возможной, если под "новый" вы имеете в виду "нового типа, ультрасовременный".
Второе предложение при этом будет иметь логическое ударение на слове "новый".


----------



## Mr Marek

Vovan, спасибо, но я запутался! 

У него был новый*, со всякими наворотами,* автомобиль.
У него был новый*, со всякими наворотами* автомобиль.

У него был новый автомобиль*, *со всякими наворотами.
У него был новый автомобиль со всякими наворотами.

Я не улавливаю нюанса, связанного с различными толкованиями слова "новый", которые влияет на правильность обособления "со всякими наворотами". Я имею в виду "современный".


----------



## Vovan

*-1-*​*Внучка:* Бабушка, а почему ты не воспользовалась маминой машиной?
*Бабушка:* Внученька, у твоей мамы какой-то новый, с разными наворотами, автомобиль. Я не умею на таких ездить!


Spoiler












*-2-*​*Миша:* Теперь у Эдика новый, классный, с разными наворотами автомобиль.
*Даша*: В каком смысле "новый"? Разве его подружка не два года назад эту машину купила?
*Миша:* Ну, всё относительно: раньше-то он на "Запорожце" ездил! Но я говорил про модель: модель довольно новая.


----------



## Mr Marek

A, сейчас вроде понял! 
Спасибо!


----------



## Vovan

Я просто имел в виду, что в одном из значений "(какой-то) новый" и означает "с наворотами".
Вначале человек говорит "новый", а потом вынужден сделать пояснение, чтобы быть правильно понятым: "с наворотами". Возникает ситуация необходимости обособления.

И еще раз повторю про логическое ударение в случае, когда "со всякими наворотами" располагается в конце предложения:
У него был новый автомобиль со всякими наворотами.
У него был новый автомобиль, со всякими наворотами.​


----------



## Mr Marek

"И еще раз повторю про логическое ударение в случае, когда "со всякими наворотами" располагается в конце предложения:
У него был новый автомобиль со всякими наворотами.
У него был новый автомобиль, со всякими наворотами."

Т.е. в зависимости от ударения?


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> Т.е. в зависимости от ударения?


В данном случае - безусловно! Ибо ударение определит смысл высказывания!


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> "И еще раз повторю про логическое ударение в случае, когда "со всякими наворотами" располагается в конце предложения:
> У него был новый автомобиль со всякими наворотами.
> У него был новый автомобиль, со всякими наворотами."
> 
> Т.е. в зависимости от ударения?


Это называется не логическим ударением, а пояснительной интонацией. В первом предложении ее нет, во втором - есть.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> 3. необъезженный + с наворотами.
> 
> Третий вариант я нахожу странным (маловероятное высказывание).


"Необкатанный", вы хотели сказать?
Это не такой уж маловероятный вариант. Каждая машина хотя бы раз в своей жизни достаётся кому-то необкатанной: в этом случае её естественно называть новой, причём она при этом одновременно может оказаться и очередной (или первой) - в значении 2. Как правило, это бывает редко (если только тот, о котором идёт речь, не работает в автосалоне), но в этом нет ничего странного.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> "Необкатанный", вы хотели сказать?


Да, именно это!
Спасибо!


> ОБКАТА́ТЬ
> _<...>_
> *3.* Испытать пробной ездой, работой. _О. новую машину. О. оборудование.
> 
> (Ожегов, Шведова)_



По поводу необкатанный+с наворотами не могу придумать диалог с участием работника автосалона. Может быть, вы напишете?


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial:
Уважаемые участники обсуждения, позвольте напомнить вам тему ветку: "Запятая при однородных определениях".*_


----------

